# Live Broadcast - Thursday, July 26th - 2012 Scion tC 7.0



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Live Broadcast - Thursday, July 26th - 2012 High Voltage Yellow Scion tC 7.0*

On Thursday, July 19th, starting at* 6:00pm* we will be performing a very special process to this limited production *2012 High Voltage Yellow Scion tC 7.0*




























**

*For this project we'll be using GTechniq products!*









Start sharing the Live Broadcast Link with your car buddies today!

:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's a quick video I made before I go out and wash the Scion.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

The Scion has arrived and it's really sunny outside so I took some pictures to show the true condition. I would place the condition of this car in Catagory #3 in my list of paint condition categories.

It's definitely not in Show Car Quality, nor Excellent Condition so it falls into Category #3 Good Condition.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Is that the US version of the Toyota GT86?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*This is called Stretching*

The "Stretching Shot" is when you have all the doors, trunk lid, hood etc., opened up so you can wipe down and detail all the nooks and crannies on the car to remove any polish or wax residue.










Kind of the idea of how we stretch out only as it applies to a car...










Of course some cars look cooler than others when they're stretching...

:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's the Live Broadcast Video showing tips and techniques for applying GTechniq's Advanced Coatings.

*2012 High Voltage Yellow Scion - Before Condition - Swirls & Scratches*






:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Here's the walk-around video to show the results from the Gtechniq G1 Crystal Lacquer*






And here's a few *process* and *after* pictures I took with my trusty, dusty Canon...

After the live broadcast we went to work buffing out the paint and then stripping the finish clean and then applying the C1 Crystal Lacquer, here's a few pictures from this process...

*Here's Rene applying the Gtechniq Wheel Armor...*









*Here's Jeff buffing out the passenger side door...*









*This is me taking care of the back of the Scion...*


















*Here's Jeff Dexheimer buffing out the driver's side rear quarter panel...*









*Here's Jeff Bell buffing out the driver's side door...*









*Beauty Shots*
And here's how she looks after wiping off the Gtechniq C1 Crystal Lacquer...




























*The overhead hood shot...*









*The lowdown front grill shot...*









*Looks like the paint is wet...* 




































*This is the build number sticker on the inside of the transmission hump...*









*Here's Nickie accepting the keys back to her car...










*Thank you Nickie for trusting Autogeek with your beautiful Scion!

:thumb:


----------

